# JD 17 hp twin kawasaki / 17 single bolt pattern



## dabrunk (May 23, 2015)

.2001 JD 277lx.....help answer the question of will the 17 horse twin bolt in to the hole where a 17 hp single was at?
Thanks
I did notice the twin has two sets of mounting holes one not used on a 2001 JD 277lx


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe it will .
The throttle and choke cables may have to be re routed .
It's worth a try,anyway.


----------

